# HELP! Best Online Prices?



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I'm going to be placing a large order tomorrow at thatfishplace. I'm a loyal customer for over 10 years. Even when I didn't own an aquarium I got other pet supplies from them. I'm recently finding out that they aren't the cheapest, but they have a "meet or beat any mailorders advertised price at the time of sale" gaurantee. I called to confirm this, and it's only effective to call in your order so they can give you the price advantage. I found that BigAlsOnline to be much cheaper, but I want to stay loyal just because, and also becasue BAO uses UPS and it took 6 days compared to TFP which uses FedEx which took 3 days (ground).

So, I've got until 2:00 PM tomorrow (6-3-05), all help is appreciated. If all goes well we can compile a list of links to the cheapest sites later.

*If you can find a cheaper price please list price along with source/link*, please and thank you. If you suggest a different/better product, please provide price and source/link also. Any amount of savings will be applied to my order.

Listed are the products I'm getting, brand name/item with model # or brief description/amount of product, if applicable/lowest price found so far.

Hagen Canister Filter/Fluval 404 ============ 99.99
Hagen Surface Skimmer (fluval 404 add on) ==== 8.99
Hagen Ribbed Hosing (fits fluval 304 and 404) == 7.99

Turbo Twist/UV Sterilizer/12x-36w ========== 149.99

Aqua Gloves/28" (ESU) =================== 13.99

Aqua Pharm/Carbon/Hobbyist Grade/37oz ====== 4.69
Aqua Pharm/AmmoChips/Hobbyist Grade/48oz === 5.79
Coralife/Bio Balls/1 gallon ================== 5.99
Coralife/Bio Sponge Balls/16 pack ============ 3.99
Fluval/Pre-Filter Media/25.5oz ============== 4.99
Fluval/Biomax Biological Media/11.5oz ========= 8.49
Eheim/Ehfimech/1 L ====================== 6.99
Aqua Pharm/Rena Bio-Chem Stars/20 stars ===== 8.29

TIA, Charlie


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

I've been looking around today, I can't find cheaper prices anywhere.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

I started out as a TPP customer, until I found Big Als. Not only does Big guaranteed the lowest price, but if you find it elsewhere for less, Big's will sell it to you for 5% under that lower price- and I have taken advantage of that. In addition Bigs gives points which can be used for free merchandise. I am getting real close to the free $200 in goods level with my points. He also gives double points for midweek orders.

Also TPP does not carry All Glass products


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

My first order with BA's was midweek. They're right up my alley with unbeatable prices. I looked around some more, those prices can't be beat with a stick.

Do they sell fish? Regardless, I might have to drop by the next time I'm in NY.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

i wish they had a big als around here, that place sounds awesome and huge!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Big AL's has great prices, but as you know everything comes with a price. They tend to be a little slow on the processing and shipping side of things. I see when you are shoppping for better prices, but if the company has met your needs for 10 years, you've got a good thing going.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

My order with BA's took exactly 6 days. It's not BA's fault directly, they use UPS.

My loyalty to TFP/TPP may be fading...


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Lucky you. My last order took 12 days.


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

FYI- Orders for good in the USA are shipped from a Big Als warehouse in Buffalo, NY. They are send UPS ground unless you are willing to pay for faster delivery. I am in the NYC area and have always gotten stuff in 5-7 days from placing my order. But with good planning this is never an issue.

I have ordered from TPP, FosterSmith and PetSolutions as well as Bigs. All four places have treated me well, been helpful and curtious so on customer service they are virtually indistinguishable. 

I understand Big Als is opening stores in the US now with the first one having opened in FL. The reposrts I have seen are pretty good but the prices are not as low as they are online.


----------

